# Widescreen Windows 7?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there anyway to have Windows 7 display in a 2.35 screen format? I can watch my movies on the PC that way but Windows only list 1080p as the highest rez. I am using a i3NUC which has the video on the chip.

tia,
Ron


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

I guess the obvious thing is to fit a video card with the resolution/aspect ratio you want.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The resolution pic to be able to watch cinemascope on a monitor would be 2560x1080. You would have to find a monitor and video card that can display that resolution.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The thing is I can watch movies on the NUC at 2.40 aspect... I just would like to have my PC desktop at 2.40 aspect. With the NUC, I can't run an internal cart as the case is too small. Is it a different function of the video card to allow the desktop to be widescreen too?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

is the NUC running it in letterbox or full screen? The resolution I mentioned would give you full screen cinenascope. I would think running the movie on the 16:9 monitor would just run it in letterbox


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Andre said:


> is the NUC running it in letterbox or full screen? The resolution I mentioned would give you full screen cinenascope. I would think running the movie on the 16:9 monitor would just run it in letterbox


Sorry, I should have made it clear that i am using a projector for my Desktop, and movies. The NUC is passing it on as 2.40, and my projector (Panasonic AE8000) zooms in to make it full screen width, but when I look at my desktop the highest option is 1080p... No options for a wider format.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

You have to go into the Intel Graphics settings and make a custom resolution as you can't do it with the Windows display menu:










On my laptop with Intel integrated I have to right click and go to "Graphics Properties" and it brings up that control panel.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

looks like the NUC will go up to 3840 x 2160 @ 30 Hz so I can see it send the projector the required 2560x1080. On your desktop the sticking point will be the maximum and available resolutions of your video card. Go into control panel, display, adjust resolution, to see if your current video card will go up that high, if not then its an upgrade for you. One problem you may come up against though is finding one that will push out that resolution through HDMI you may have to do it via DVI or Display port


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It doesn't look like my i3NUC has that capability for changing the desktop, as I have no option for custom rez settings.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope you wouldn't, monitor is hooked to the video card it the cards resolution you are going to see......

Hmmm. What if you hooked the monitor tothe NUC bypass the computer, do you get cinemascope? If so, perhaps you can rig an AB switch. Or get a new video card.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally got it to be a 195" 2.40 screen image... I bought a Anamorphic lens. :T


----------



## artsci2 (Sep 14, 2015)

Your Panasonic AE8000 projector spec for "data" is 1920x1080p. This means that in the plug and play handshaking that the projector tells Windows that the max resolution for the monitor is 1920x1080. So you are getting 1920x1080p that is pptically stretched by the lens. (So called "non square" pixels)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

artsci2 said:


> Your Panasonic AE8000 projector spec for "data" is 1920x1080p. This means that in the plug and play handshaking that the projector tells Windows that the max resolution for the monitor is 1920x1080. So you are getting 1920x1080p that is pptically stretched by the lens. (So called "non square" pixels)


Yup...may not be the right way, but I am happy with the results.


----------

